# Scolopendra sp. Hispanola



## Emotionlessness (Feb 11, 2015)

What can everyone tell me about this species? What is the price range of these animals in peoples areas?


----------



## Monza geckos (Feb 11, 2015)

I saw one on a UK based breeder's website called the spidershop, it was priced at £200 and they get around 2 ft from what i've heard not good for beginners and not something to mess with lol.


----------



## CHLee (Feb 11, 2015)

prefer cooler temps, and like it drier than most pedes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emotionlessness (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah thats actually where I saw it and thought it was very steep compared to the other large Scolopendra species they have and the fact its WC.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 11, 2015)

Longest centipede ever measured is just over a foot.  Where does two feet come from?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CHLee (Feb 11, 2015)

Emotionlessness said:


> Yeah thats actually where I saw it and thought it was very steep compared to the other large Scolopendra species they have and the fact its WC.


they're still cheaper than some of the south american stuff though


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Feb 12, 2015)

The Spider Shop Do Have S Sp. Hispanola Or The Hispanola Goat Killer... xD I Have 2 Currently And XXL And A XL  Pricey But A Awesome Species....


----------



## mekime (Feb 13, 2015)

It is Scolopendra Alternans.


----------



## TheBeardedGhost (Feb 16, 2015)

The Spidershoppe (UK) is listing them and claiming that they can get larger than S. gigantea:

"These are thought to be an giant Island species evolved on an island with no predators and grow massive. They are the biggest Centipedes we have ever seen, not even any of the Peruvian species like S.gigantea we have seen have been near to the size of these. They are a new species with the paper"

I'm not so sure these guys are for real. At least size-wise.


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 17, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> I Have 2 Currently And XXL And A XL


And in inches what size is that?


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 17, 2015)

Some hype going on with these imo.  Think of all the pics you've seen of them next to a ruler, I haven't seen even one.  I've seen pics of a decent size but so far I've only seen one that looked like it might be big in an impressive way.  Also I think a reason they say they haven't seen pedes from SA as big is because I think they avoid shipping adult pedes from there, easier to export younger smaller ones.  I had 5 from Peru, all the same size around 5 inches, the one I kept is 11 inches now, all the others were over 9 before I sold them off or traded.  Or maybe that's mostly what they can catch in Peru, young ones.  Maybe it's hard to last long enough to turn into a big pede in Peru, esp. if you're a mom that gets eaten by the babies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CHLee (Feb 18, 2015)

Galapoheros said:


> Some hype going on with these imo.  Think of all the pics you've seen of them next to a ruler, I haven't seen even one.  I've seen pics of a decent size but so far I've only seen one that looked like it might be big in an impressive way.  Also I think a reason they say they haven't seen pedes from SA as big is because I think they avoid shipping adult pedes from there, easier to export younger smaller ones.  I had 5 from Peru, all the same size around 5 inches, the one I kept is 11 inches now, all the others were over 9 before I sold them off or traded.  Or maybe that's mostly what they can catch in Peru, young ones.  Maybe it's hard to last long enough to turn into a big pede in Peru, esp. if you're a mom that gets eaten by the babies!


it looks more impressive if you put your hand beside it, everyone knows that





http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/78216d2309f79052d61519e60ef3d7ca7acbd561.jpg
got this off a chinese forum, i tried comparing it with my hand, unless the guy has small hands, measured it to be around 14-15inches BL


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 18, 2015)

Holy Christ-crisper, that ruler is 12" long!  We won't even talk about those coke spoon fingernails.  Rowr!


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Feb 19, 2015)

Misty Day said:


> And in inches what size is that?




The Xxl Or The XL? The XXL Is Like 12inchs The XL Is Like 7" I Expected Them To Be Bigger When I Purchased Them And They Arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CHLee (Feb 19, 2015)

looks like the link broke so here's the direct website 
http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3136198840?mo_device=1&pn=0&


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 19, 2015)

The two photos with hand show how tricky photo perspective is in judging size.  The second looks much larger than the first but it is the same hand.  I still think centipedes over 12" are about as common as the baby blasters for which they are compared :coffee:


----------



## CHLee (Feb 19, 2015)

zonbonzovi said:


> The two photos with hand show how tricky photo perspective is in judging size.  The second looks much larger than the first but it is the same hand.  I still think centipedes over 12" are about as common as the baby blasters for which they are compared :coffee:


Eh, I feel like the horizontal one seems bigger, maybe it's just me


----------

